# Any Scrollsaw LJ's in the Atlanta, GA area?



## Durbs75 (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't do much scrollsawing in my custom work for my clients, but I thought I would try and help out someone find a local scrollsawer in the Atlanta, GA metro in particular close to Marietta, GA. I am a member of a local Facebook group and they are looking for a local scrollsawer to make the attached project attached below, but with different information. Also a CNC or laser could cut this as well as mentioned below by MRG. I don't know of any local folks with CNC or laser capabilities, so any help would be much appreciated!!!!

It looks to be a wedding date and name with a theme. Let me know if you or someone you know, whether they are LJ's or not, that could do this work and I'll pass that info on. Thanks and have a great day!!!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

A CNC or a laser cutter could also do that.


----------



## Durbs75 (Sep 18, 2016)

*MRG* - I mentioned in the Facebook post that a CNC and or laser would be faster. I don't have a CNC or laser so that's why I was asking if there were any Atlanta, GA area LJ's that could do this. I sure would like to have one or both though, haha!!! Thank you for the reply!!


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

head over to scrollsaw village. im sure you will be helped out there

http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/


----------

